# Roof needed



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I need 3 estimates for a roof on Garcon Pt, could start by the time shingles are picked ( this week). call 982-6435 now, come measure if your serious. PM also cked.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

PM Clay-Doh He does roofs for a living. Also Mike " Getsome " does roofs and is a forum member.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Clay does mostly metal roofing, but it doesn't hurt to check with him. 

Hal (Xanadu) did my shingle roof after Ivan... can't go wrong with him.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

In addition to Clay-Doh, give Charlie Sapp a call @ 476-4935. He, Charlie, just replacedour roof last month and we are extremely pleased with job and the price was <U>very</U> fair.


----------

